# Need wiring diagram for 2013 Passat SEL TDI with Fender System



## brycebba (Aug 13, 2019)

I tried searching but wasn't having luck getting results to come back on my phone so my apologies if there is a thread already.

I'm in need of something that will show me the wiring diagram/colors of the wires after the amplifier particularly for the rear bass speakers and subwoofer.

Also, are the rear bass speakers in the doors or are they in the trunk with the subwoofer?

Thanks so much!

Bryce


----------



## pjf1fan (Nov 11, 2013)

Bump

Very interested in knowing if the door speakers are getting crossed-over signal or full range.


----------



## Deadlyaztec (Mar 1, 2019)

brycebba said:


> I tried searching but wasn't having luck getting results to come back on my phone so my apologies if there is a thread already.
> 
> I'm in need of something that will show me the wiring diagram/colors of the wires after the amplifier particularly for the rear bass speakers and subwoofer.
> 
> ...



In my 2015 fenders they are in the doors. I’m sure the 2013 fenders are the same. 

As for as the wiring diagram. I found this one a while back. I’m not sure if this is for a fender or not. Since I don’t see a sub in it. But I’m sure it’s the same. 

If your planning to drive a 2/3 way setup up front, your better off running new wires. I did. It’s not that hard on this car. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

